

Lisp closures as much as OOP as you'll need (?) - mcxx
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2007/07/09/closures-hash-tables-as-much-oop-as-youll-ever-need/
ehm... 
======
palish
Okay, but closures aren't Lisp-specific. Javascript and Lua have them, C# is
about to get them, and the C++ standards board is considering them, plus
probably dozens of other languages which I don't have experience with.

Closures can be used for OOP.. not that you'd want to, though.

~~~
lispy
Yes, the its the feature of closures that is important, and so much not the
particular language that it's implemented in. (As Mark Jason Dominus said, "In
another thirty years people will laugh at anyone who tries to invent a
language without closures, just as they'll laugh now at anyone who tries to
invent a language without recursion.")

A hash table in a closure can do a lot of things that OOP does with very
little work-- but I wouldn't necessarily do things that way except for the fun
of it. There are certainly much more interesting/subtle/powerful things that
can be done with closures.

